# NYC for New Years



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

We have decided, albeit a little late, to spend New Years this year in the Big Apple. Driving up a few days before and looking for the locals to share their advice or suggestions to add to our itinerary. Have at it Ladies and Gents.


----------

